# Today's install - Campbell Memorial Church



## BillESC (Jul 22, 2011)

Neal and I installed a 7.5' x 10' Draper motorized screen today with a 6' black trailer and the churches video projector. The screen was installed on the back side of the arch over the altar so it had to have reverse roll. Note the projector at the top of the first picture.

The Church.




The screen



Yours truely installing the rigging points.


----------

